
Product Solution Brainstorming Process - rakeshnc
https://rakesh.substack.com/p/how-to-answer-the-product-design
======
rakeshnc
It is important for the product manager to seek the perspective of his/her
team. For example, when thinking about a design-related task, it would make
sense to consult the lead UX designer on the team for specific questions. This
will allow the product manager to make informed decisions, while also
improving their credibility with their team. It is also important to note that
the team varies between companies in terms of how it is segmented. An
engineering-focused team might reside closer to a more technology focussed
enterprise product, hence it is important to take note of the context of the
solution as well. Product backlog development is very important as it allows
the team to have a set of specific tasks arranged by the priority. The project
should be managed systematically based on this product backlog. The
stakeholders of the product should be kept in close detail about the
progress/challenges/updates of the project. Typically this will be the product
manager lead/ Chief Product Officer or even the CEO depending on the company
After the above factors are weighted, one will be able to strictly prioritize
what features are: 1\. Must have 2\. Good to have 3\. If time permits — jobs
to do

